# 96a1 question



## epac_shred90 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I just bought a Beretta 96a1 and I love it so far. I have been looking around forums and what not for mods and aftermarket stuff I can do to the gun. I'm new to the whole gun-modding stuff, so I have a few questions. I want to make the gun as reliable as possible, and some people on forums say that these frames are just not meant to handle a 40 cal. as they crack and other issues emerge. I want to make the gun as reliable as possible. I have heard that the guide rods in these pistols are poly and need to be replaced with a steel guide rod, as well as replacing the the recoil spring with a #16 or #18 wolff spring. I don't want to do any heavy modding, but I'd like to replace the parts in this gun with better quality parts if it will make it last longer. Also, I would like to reduce the trigger weight of the gun as it is a little stronger than I would like. I've heard that replacing the trigger spring alone will take make it much more comfortable. Could some of you please give me some insight on which mods I should do for this gun? Also, what are your opinions on these guns? Thanks in advance.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You can get a "D" spring to lighten the trigger pull, however after putting a couple of 100 rounds through and more, it should lighten up, I've never bothered going with the "D" spring in my 92, or 96FS and I shoot the DA as well as SA, which is very well, just practice. After all the SA pull is as sweet as a target pistol and I know when I pull the trigger the primer is going to get hit hard w/ any ammo I choose to feed it. Beretta updated the 96A1 as it has an "internal recoil buffer" for durability and less impact to the frame, so the need to go to a heavier recoil spring is a non-issue w/ the 40cal 96A1. I run a Wolff 15lb spring in my 96FS. Likewise, the 96A1 incorporates a captive recoil spring assembly. If it were me I'd stick with it the way it is, change out the recoil assembly when needed and shoot away.


----------



## epac_shred90 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks denner for the reply. So it sounds as if they corrected the issues from the previous 92's and 96's in the a1 series? I believe I'll just leave it stock for right now if thats the case. Also, does the regular 96 parts interchangeable with the 96a1? Thanks for the info again.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

epac_shred90 said:


> Thanks denner for the reply. So it sounds as if they corrected the issues from the previous 92's and 96's in the a1 series? I believe I'll just leave it stock for right now if thats the case. Also, does the regular 96 parts interchangeable with the 96a1? Thanks for the info again.


Yep, thats what Beretta did, and I don't believe the 92 series ever had an issue as opposed to some 96's used by law enforcement with high round counts. I'm not sure about the interchangeability between the 96FS and 96A1, but I would presume that most parts are interchangeable, but according to Brownell's they seem to have most parts for the 96A1 in stock so I wouldn't see any issue w/ parts, besides they have discontinued the 96FS probably for the reasons mentioned. It's important to change the recoil spring every 4-5 K or sooner and your pistol should last a couple of life times. I have a 1993 92G w/ well over 20,000 rounds thru it and no issues whatsoever. I've always run 14 and 15 pound Wollf springs and replaced them 2-3 k or sooner and the pistol runs like clockwork. No issues w/ the 96FS either, but I do run a heavier recoil spring than the stock 13 pound spring(the same as the 92) which is where I believe Beretta should have run a heavier spring in the 96FS. I'll tell you one thing for sure is that the 96FS is a real shooter.


----------

